# Günstiger WLAN-Stick oder PCI-Karte für Linux...

## brainwash

Hi zusammen,

Ich suche seit einer Weile eine Funknetzwerkkarte für meinen Desktoprechner die einfach nur funktioniert.

musste gerade bei meinem zweiten WLAN usb stick aufgeben, da der rtl8187 in der B-Version dann wohl doch nicht so toll unterstützt ist...

Vorher habe ich schon mal eine PCI-Karte versucht, doch da lief dann selbst mit ndiswrapper nichts.

Langsam bin ich ein wenig am verzweifeln. Vielleicht hat ja jemand mit einem Gerät ganz tolle Erfahrungen gemacht und kann das weiterempfehlen.

Hier meine Anforderungen:

- Nativer Linuxtreiber, möglichst open source, aber wenn die firmware closed ist dann verkrafte ich das auch

- Also bitte auf keinen Fall NDISwrapper - ich benutze ja kein Linux um dann das schrottigste an Windows - die Treiber - doch zu importieren  :Smile: 

- USB oder PCI

- 802.11 a, b und g

- Treiber sollte auf X86_64 laufen

- maximal 15-20 EUR

Extra Pfadfinderpunkte gibt's für jemand, der mir von einem der Adapter hier: http://shop.zeg-shop.de/shop/catframe.asp?product_group=115500&sid=2570049464 sagen kann, dass sie definitiv unter Linux funktionieren - denn da komme ich mit dem Fahrrad hin und kann gegebenenfalls den alten Stick gleich umtauschen.

Vielen dank schonmal und viele Grüße,

brainwash

----------

## Evildad

Hab hier einen MSI US54SE II (USB-Stick) der bei mir unter amd64 funktioniert glaub ich um die 15€ gekostet hat und mit den nativen Kernel Treibern (aktuelle Version vorausgesetzt) funktioniert.

Ich glaub das ist doch genau das was Du suchst. Ich hatte bis jetzt noch keine Probleme damit.

Grüsse

----------

## musv

Ich hab im Notebook eine LevelOne WPC 0300. Reichweite ist ok. 

Im Desktoprechner hab ich analog dazu eine LevelOne WNC 0300. Allerdings hatte das Ding bei mir eine beschissene Emfangsleistung. Erst als ich mir eine Antenne selbst gebastelt hab, war die Karte benutzbar. Noch ein Schwachpunkt der Karte: Channel 12 und 13 gehen bei mir nicht, obwohl die laut Beschreibung ansprechbar sein sollten. 

Vorteile der beiden Karten: Atheros-Chipsatz. D.h. die Karten kriegst du definitiv ohne Probleme installiert (Madwifi bzw. ath5k). Und Monitor- / Mastermode funktionieren ebenfalls. 

Kostenpunkt je Karte: ca. 20 Euro

----------

## Knieper

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hab ich eine Gigabyte GN-WP01GT. Muesste dann ein Atheros-Chip drin sein.

----------

## SvenFischer

Sehr empfehlenwert sind die Atheros Chipsätze vor Draft N, also nur bis inklusive g (54 MBit). Die sind nun auch recht billig zu bekommen, da die Welt die schnelleren kauft, die keine Sau braucht.

----------

## SkaaliaN

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich mich nun auch zwecks Kabelverringerung dem WLAN beugen werde, würde mich mal interessieren welche WLAN Karten Ihr so im Einsatz habt, bzw. empfehlen oder auch nicht empfehlen würdet. 

Die Basis ist eine Fritz!Box 7170.

----------

## 69719

Wenn ich dir einen guten Shop empfehlen kann, dann ist es http://www.yatow.de/shop/index.php/cPath/21

Die Karten die du dort findest sind meines wissen nach alle Linux kompatibel. Steht aber meistens da.

Dort habe ich meine Z-Com XI 325HP+ her. Sie beherrscht zwar nur den b Standard, aber das reicht für mich aus. Die Treiber dafür gibts auch gleich im Kernel.

----------

## doedel

Also ich habe Erfahrungen mit den ipw2100, ipw2200, rt2500 Karten. Liefen alle ohne grossen Aufwand, Treiber im Kernel, nur bei den Intel Karten braucht man noch eine Firmware, die aber, afaik sogar im Portage sind.

Eine WG311V3 hatte ich auch mal, die funktionierte aber nur mit dem ndiswrapper, ging aber sehr schnell zum einrichten.

Stabil liefen alle Karten und gingen einfach zum Einrichten.

----------

## musv

Ich hab hier 2 LevelOne-Karten im Einsatz:

- WPC-0300 (Cardbus)

- WNC-0300 (PCI)

Die Dinger sind äußerst billig und funktionieren ganz gut mit dem ath5k-Treiber. Mit madwifi-ng funktionierte der Monitor-Modus ganz gut. Hab ich mit dem ath5k-Treiber aber noch nicht getestet. Meiner Meinung nach könnte die Reichweite etwas besser sein. Hab da aber keine Vergleich zu anderen Karten.

----------

## sOuLjA

hab in meinem laptop auch eine intel wlan karte drin, ging problemlos mit dem ipw2200

----------

## Wolle

Ich schlag mich beruflich mit solchen Problemen rum. Wenn ich mich heute entscheiden sollte, welchen Chip ich wählen sollte, würde ich für PCI und PCMCIA einen Atheros-Chip und den Madwifi-Treiber nehmen (Madwifi geht nicht mit USB). Mit Ralink hatte ich schon viele Probleme, obwohl mir gut gefällt, dass die Treiber im Kern sind... trotzdem, ich lass die Finger davon. Apropos Finger weg: Netgear baut in Karten mit der selben Bezeichnung Chips verschiedener Hersteller ein - für mich einfach untragbar.

Wenn also Atheros, dann würde ich nehmen:

PCI: MSI PC60G-F

PCMCIA: D-Link DWL-G650

Der einzige Nachteil für mich am Madwifi-Treiber ist, dass er nicht im Kernel ist. Aber man ist ja dabei, für die Atheros-Chips Treiber zu bauen, die dann mit dem Kern kommen - bin ich nur noch nicht glücklich mit (ich hab vergessen, was es war... kein WPA? Keine Ahnung - ich weiss es nicht mehr).

Mit deiner Fritz!Box sollten die Karten prächtig laufen. Ich hab auch so ein Teil, und mit meiner hab ich da null Stress.

----------

## musv

 *Wolle wrote:*   

> Der einzige Nachteil für mich am Madwifi-Treiber ist, dass er nicht im Kernel ist. Aber man ist ja dabei, für die Atheros-Chips Treiber zu bauen, die dann mit dem Kern kommen - bin ich nur noch nicht glücklich mit (ich hab vergessen, was es war... kein WPA? Keine Ahnung - ich weiss es nicht mehr).

 

Siehe mein Posting darüber. Die LevelOne-Karten besitzen einen Atheros-Chip. Seit 2.6.26 hatte ich Probleme beim Compilieren von madwifi-ng, dafür klappte halt der ath5k-Treiber aus dem Kernel. Bei mir sind die Karten übrigens mit ath5k und wpa2 in Betrieb. Das Problem sollte also zumindest für die etwas älteren Chipsätze nicht mehr bestehen. Seit 2.6.27 ist jetzt auch der ath9k-Treiber für den 802.11n-Standard im Kernel enthalten.

----------

## Evildad

Den gleichen Thread gab es  hier  schonmal.

Die Frage ist halt ob es USB/PCI/PCMCIA sein soll und v.a. welche Preisklasse.

Habe es mal hier angehängt -- Finswimmer

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *brainwash wrote:*   

> musste gerade bei meinem zweiten WLAN usb stick aufgeben, da der rtl8187 in der B-Version dann wohl doch nicht so toll unterstützt ist...

 

nicht ganz richtig, kernel 2.6.27 unterstüzt nativ den chip und funktioniert hier problemlos

----------

## Evildad

Naja im Juni war das wohl noch nicht ganz absehbar  :Smile: 

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *Evildad wrote:*   

> Naja im Juni war das wohl noch nicht ganz absehbar 

 

das stimmt, für sowas wäre dann eine kristallkugel doch recht brauchbar...

----------

## magicteddy

Moin,

ich hänge meine Erfahrungen einfach mal ran:

Mini PCI: Intel PRO/Wireless 2915ABG überwiegend problemlos, zwischendurch mal etwas zickige Treiber.

USB: ZyDAS WLA-54L WiFi mit ZD1211 Chipsatz dito.

PCI: Seit heute TP-Link mit Atheros Chipsatz mit madwifi, problemlos.

-teddy

----------

## forrestfunk81

da häng ich mich auch gleich mal ran.

ich hab mir jetzt eindlich nen neuen wlan router bestellt. der kann IEEE 802.11n Draft 2.0. Ich wollte mal fragen ob schon jemand mit ath9k karten erfahrungen gesammelt hat und vllt eine usb- oder pci-karten empfehlung hat. gibt es außer ath9k noch andere linux treiber, die mit wlan n umgehn können?

----------

## firefly

intel chips ab iwl4965 können n-Draft WLAN

----------

